# Radioamatierisms >  DTV->PAL

## parols

tā ka tuvojas vasaras brīvlaiks, tas nozīmē ka uz rīgu vairs īpaši bieži nebraukšu, tad sāku domāt ko jau jāsapērk vasarai... nonācu pie secinājuma, ka visai interesanti būtu uztaisīt konvertoru DTV->PAL nonācu līdz secinājumam ka sākumā jāizpēta kā kurā sistēmā sūta datus.... apskatoties pal-u radās visai iepriecinošs skats, jo izskatijās ka ar ATMEGA168-20PU varētu ģenerēt pal-a signalu ko padot modulatoram... tikai īsti nesaprotu to, kur kā padod skaņu un kā izskatās CONAX kodētais signāls, kād izpratīšu PAL un DTV::CONAX tad izdomāšu kā konvertēt

----------


## Didzis

Ko Tu pīpē  ::  . Uzreiz var redzēt, ka esi programists un no analogajam lietām neko nerubī. PAL signāls ir analogais signals, kuru nekāds procesors neuzģenerēs. Tur vajag specializētu mikroshēmu. Tā pat, pilnīgi bezcerīgi ir atkost Lattelekoma DTV kodēšanas sistēmu. CONAX  neviens nav atkodis. Kam vispār Tev to vajag. Paštaisīta konstrukcija būs nesalīdzināmi dargāka par rūpniecisku DVB-T uztvērēju.

----------


## ansius

nu Pal tiešām par ar attiny var dabūt gatavu tikai vai vērts, vairāk par test signālu ģeneratoru tā pat neuzbūvēsi. 

a tā ieceri vari droši atmest,  ::  savādāk vēl iekļūsi epja, tvdx un raimonda1 kategorijā

----------


## parols

nu.... zem 20 TV varbuut nopirkt uztvērēju ir lētāk, bet ja ir daudz tv tad jāpērk pārāk daudz ztvērēju un šāda ideja varētu atmaksāties

----------


## Raimonds1

> nu Pal tiešām par ar attiny var dabūt gatavu tikai vai vērts, vairāk par test signālu ģeneratoru tā pat neuzbūvēsi. 
> 
> a tā ieceri vari droši atmest,  savādāk vēl iekļūsi epja, tvdx un raimonda1 kategorijā


 Tiešām , kam censties, ja var dabūt gatavu

P.S.
 ::   nesen notika kaut kādas sacensības, uz kurām pirms gada tika aicināti koncentrēties speciālisti  ::

----------

